# دورة في التوربينة الغازية Fundamentals of Gas Turbine Operation



## الفدعاني (5 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
دورة عدد محاضراتها 35 محاضرة عن التوربينة الغازية فى شكل برنامج فلاش اكثر من رائع يتناول التوربينة الغازية بجميع اجزائها بالشرح والتفصيل مع الصور الموضحة لعمل كل جزء ودوره فى التوربينة . فى بداية كل محاضرة يلخص ما ينبغي تحصيله وفى نهاية كل درس يعطيك الفرصة لاختبار ما حصلته فى شكل اختبار Quiz .
بعد التحميل وفك الضغط اجمع كل الملفات فى ملف واحدFolder حتى يعمل البرنامج. انا قمت بجمع جميع الملفات البرنامج لكي يعمل من رابط واحدماعليك سوا الضغط على gt_Fund.exe بعد تحميل الملف .​ 




 

رابط التحميل البرنامج 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51310310...damentals.html​ 

الدرسان الرابع والثامن وقد سقطا سهواً
http://www.4shared.com/file/54394781/53228391/4__8.html​

أو الملف كاملاً ​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/162391836/GT_fundamentals.rar.html
حجم الملف البرنامج ​​ 
42,483 KB​ 
الملف كبير لكن مفيد جدا جدا​ 
يا اخوان بعد ما تحمل الملف المضغوط كل الملفات موجوده فيه ما عليك سوا الضغط على gt-fund.exe​ 

وانتظر تقريبا 20 ثانية لان البرنامج يكون كذا يجمع جميع المفات مع بعض ليسهل فتحهااا ... !!!!​

​



​ 




ولا تنسوني من صالح الدعاء.​


----------



## رجل لايباري (5 يوليو 2008)

ربنا ينور طريقك ويكتبلك في كل خطوة سلامة


----------



## سميرسعيد (6 يوليو 2008)

ammmeeeeeeeen


----------



## وسام الحب (6 يوليو 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك

اتمنى وجووووووووووووووود

معلومات مثلهاااااااااااااااااا

للتربينة البخارية


----------



## @المهندسة@ (6 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله الجنة*

مشكور اخي الفدعاني 
دمت في حفظ الرحمن
وياريت عن التوربينات البخارية موجود اي برنامج توضيحي


----------



## هاشم الكادي (6 يوليو 2008)

الله لا يحرمنا من ابداعك


----------



## fadi kabes (6 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (6 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## بدرى محمد الفكى (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## فايق شقران (6 يوليو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## دايناميك (6 يوليو 2008)

والله تسلم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2008)

تسلم الأيادي أخي الكريم.


----------



## حميدة عبد العزيز (7 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكما وحفظكم في معيتة


----------



## شاكر صحصاح (7 يوليو 2008)

كيف التحميل


----------



## نايف علي (7 يوليو 2008)

ملف قيم
بوركت


----------



## صديق القمر (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك .......


----------



## مهاجر (8 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس الفدعاني ‎
‎ ‎
على نقل هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

هل الموضوع منقول من منتدى أخر ... الرجاء ذكر المصدر

ولك التقدير ونشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام‏


----------



## نايف علي (8 يوليو 2008)

للمعلومية : الدرسان الرابع والثامن مفقودان 

وشكراً


----------



## الفدعاني (8 يوليو 2008)

اخوي المهاجر طبعا انا ناقلا للموضوع ولكن قمت بتجميع الملفات وشرحت عليه طريقة فتح المستند والبرنامج مفيد جدا جدا ..... !!!

البرنامج قمت بوضوعه في منتديات موظفي الشركة السعودية للكهرباء على الرابط هذا 
http://www.se-vb.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3771
والبرنامج منقول من منتدى القوى الكهربائية .... !!! 

اهم شي الفائده من المواضيع المميزه في هذا المنتدى وشكرا لك اخي .... !!!
بالنسبة الاخ نايف علي الدرسان موجودان تاكد من انه موجود عندك في ملف البرنامج ... !!!

وشكرا لجميع الاخوه على الرود ... !!!


----------



## الفدعاني (8 يوليو 2008)

الاخ نايف علي تم رفع الدرس رقم 4 والدرس رقم 8 في الرابط ماعليك الا سوا فتح المجلد واستبدال المستندات بالملف الموجود عندك وان شاء الله يكون100 % واذا ظهرت مشكلة ياليت تخبرني ... الف شكر ياالغالي على التصحيح ......... !!!

http://www.4shared.com/file/54394781/53228391/4__8.html


----------



## مهاجر (8 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم

أخي ما عندي شك في ذلك ... كل ما أردت أن ابينه هو تميزك وحبك لنقل الخير ليس لملتقانا فقط .. بل وفي منتديات موظفي الشركة السعودية للكهرباء من قبلنا

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير ... أخ عزيز ويشرفني وجودك بيننا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب




الفدعاني قال:


> اخوي المهاجر طبعا انا ناقلا للموضوع ولكن قمت بتجميع الملفات وشرحت عليه طريقة فتح المستند والبرنامج مفيد جدا جدا ..... !!!
> 
> البرنامج قمت بوضوعه في منتديات موظفي الشركة السعودية للكهرباء على الرابط هذا
> http://www.se-vb.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3771
> ...


----------



## دهشوري (8 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور اخى الكريم 

وياريت المزيد بارك الله فيك .


----------



## mas9482 (10 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على الجهد وشكرا


----------



## ع الربع (10 يوليو 2008)

سلام من الله عليكم
لايرد الفتح معي ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## الفدعاني (10 يوليو 2008)

اخوي ماعليك الا تحميل الملف وبعدها افتح المجلد واضغط على gt-fund.exe 
ياليت اذا تقدر تحط لي الصورة اللي تطلع معك علشان اقدر اساعدك اكثر ...


----------



## vendetta (10 يوليو 2008)

بص انا كليه تعليم صناعى شعبه سيارات وجرارات وماكنتش اعرف حاججه عن المركات التوربينيه بس بامانه عاوز اقولك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــه يباركلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك وربنا يقدرك وتكون انفع الناس للناس


----------



## mnci (10 يوليو 2008)




----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (11 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed morshidy (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
برنامج رائع جدا يا بشمهندس 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khaled H M (16 يوليو 2008)

إن الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه................... وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد شعبان غريب (16 يوليو 2008)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الامن ثلاث صدقة جارية او علم ينتفع به او ولاده صالح يدع له" صدق رسول الله


----------



## الحارثي2 (16 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## أنلييزر (16 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك*​*فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## على اللول (16 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## octane (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ونقدر لك هذا المجهود ..
ندعوا لك بدوام التفوق
و جزاك الله كل خير
والى الامام ماقصرت ومجهداتك واضحة


----------



## ENGMENG (24 يوليو 2008)

الله يوفقك ويجزاك خير


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (25 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك انت ووالديك


----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 يوليو 2008)

جزيت خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## mnci (25 يوليو 2008)

رابط جديد بديل الملغى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96081.html


----------



## جمال هشام (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم . شكرا لك علئ الافادة

ارجو المساعدة ياخواني:
I need the articles or the books on the calculation of the losses of friction of disc in a turbine


----------



## yaqoub12 (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## صهيب نبهان (27 يوليو 2008)

*..

تم التحميل وجاري الاطلاع على المحتوى

أتمنى أن يكون كما أريد

ستكون خدمة العمر منك

لك الشكر والحب

..*


----------



## mas9482 (27 يوليو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## الفدعاني (19 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله تحميل الملف فوق 700 مره


----------



## كاسرالهموم (19 أغسطس 2008)

ياجماعة اريد تحميل هذا الملف ما قدرت احمله ولا انسخة حتى للقراءة الرجا دلوني ايش اسوي وجزاكم الله الف خير
الملف هو ( *دورة في التوربينة الغازية Fundamentals of Gas Turbine Operation* )


----------



## كاسرالهموم (19 أغسطس 2008)

كيفية التحميل


----------



## جاد العليمى (19 أغسطس 2008)

اللة يبارك مجهودك:28:


----------



## midonagi (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى


----------



## سما أحمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور الموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و حقيقه موضوع رائع


----------



## الفدعاني (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر جميع الاخوه على المرور على هذا الموضوع وبالنسبة للاستفسار عن التحميل الموقع يطلب منك الانتظار لمدة تقريبا 10 ثواني انتظر وسيظهر لك رابط التحميل وشكرا ​


----------



## مريم هاشم (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## التورباين (23 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الفدعاني 

أسأل الله أن يقيك حر السموم 

وأن يرزقك الذرية الصاحلة

وأن يبارك لك في عمرك 

وأن يجرك من خزي الدنيا والخرة 

أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم

وأن يوفقك لخيري الدنيا والخرة

كم دعوت لك أخي الكريم 

فهذا عمل جميل 

تستحق الثناي عليه 

وأنصح من لم يقم بتحميله أن يشاهده 

فهو بحق عمل جبار


----------



## يقظان القيسي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تسلم يا اخي الكريم و الله يعطيك العافيه 
مع تحياتي
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## eng_mhem (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابورسمية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وما قصرت على هالموضوع الشيق والممتع جدا


----------



## محمد صفا (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسه


----------



## محمد صفا (30 أكتوبر 2008)

لالالالا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
بجد روعه


----------



## ابراهيم الابياري (30 أكتوبر 2008)

100% بارك الله فيك


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل ياأخي أرجوا التصليح من فضلك لتعم الفائدة وشكرا.
=======================
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class com.pmstation.common.utils.ip.CountryByIP$LazyInit
=======================
زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك
====================


----------



## الفدعاني (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اخ اسماعيل قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل ياأخي أرجوا التصليح من فضلك لتعم الفائدة وشكرا.
> =======================
> java.lang.noclassdeffounderror: Could Not Initialize Class Com.pmstation.common.utils.ip.countrybyip$lazyinit
> =======================
> ...


 الاخ الفاضل سوف اقوم برفع الملف على موقع اخر ولكن انامتاكد المشكلة من عندك لن الموقع كل يوم يزداد عدد الذين حملوا البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## الفدعاني (10 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا الرابط قمت بتحميله على الرابيد شير وشكرا 
http://rapidshare.com/files/162391836/GT_fundamentals.rar.html


----------



## emshaker (25 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى العزيز سوف احمل الملف واتابع


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
-------------


----------



## eaaaazizo (25 يونيو 2009)

this file themed to be excellent 
thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 يونيو 2009)

الملف اكثر من رائع مشكور جدا


----------



## amine2006 (27 يونيو 2009)

*شكر موصوووووووووول و جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## m_sh (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rwanm (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## امدرمان. (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نايف علي (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفدعاني

تم وضع الروابط في المشاركة الأساسية


----------



## دايناميك (20 أغسطس 2009)

الله ينور عليك ياباشمهندس


----------



## waladqtr (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووور اخوي وما قصرت بصراحه مجهود جبار


----------



## ولد العود (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خبر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس الفدعاني ..

الموضوع للتثبيت..


----------



## سلطان86 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## sony20052005 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
(خير الناس انفعهم للناس )


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس الفدعاني ..
> 
> الموضوع للتثبيت..



شكرا دكتور محمد على المتابعة والاهتمام وشكر خاص لصاحب الموضوع الرائع
​


----------



## the black tiger (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا يا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## ammmmeer (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الايضاح اخوكم المهندس العراقي


----------



## maat (7 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم أخي الفدعاني


----------



## mez45 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك..وشكرا لك على هذا الجهد الرائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mez45 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل..لكن للاسف بعد ما حملت كل شيء وعند التشغيل لايشتغل فى شكل فلاش ..صور فقط...ياريت اعرف السبب


----------



## wael gamil sayed (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الحبيب جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mehdi09 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## م. فيصل العتيبي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارفعوا الملف مره ثانيه على الرابيدشير او موقع استضافه آخر !

اعتقد خلصت مدة الاستضافة في الرابيدشير.. يطلع لي error في رابط الملف الكامل

شكراً*


----------



## msamerm (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## medoyassin (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي وجزيت خيرا*​


----------



## M a R w A n (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ....


----------



## defo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر ياكبير 
وجارىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ali0808 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله خير


----------



## mr-mamdooh (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير

يا ليت ترفع الموضوع مره ثانيه لانه الرابط هذا مو موجود ما يفتح

والف شكر مرة ثانية


----------



## olivertwist (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ..... وننتظر المزيد من المشاركات الخاصه بهذا الموضوع


----------



## م . احمد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي بس بصراحه لم اعرف طريقة التحميل ولم احمله 

فيا حبذا لو شرحتم لنا طريقة التحميل


----------



## obied allah (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خوفو الصغير (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم بارك فى شباب المسلمين
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خوفو الصغير (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم بارك فى شباب المسلمين 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

وجزاك الله خيرا واكلت لحم طيرا


----------



## eng_mer3y (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور والله يجزاك الف خييييير


----------



## hosmann77 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور يااخي وربنا يوفقك....*


----------



## محمد العايدى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

والله العظيم مجهود كبير جدا جدا جدا

انا مشروعى gas turbine والدورة دى هتفيدنى كتير 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خوفو الصغير (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمزة بكر (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع يا باش مهندس يا ريت تحدث الرابط لانه تم ايقافه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس/محمد رأفت (30 نوفمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kita (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ودامكم الله لنا دخرا من اجل غد افضل


----------



## التواتي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي على المجهود المثمر والرائع


----------



## saleh000000 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mordase (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين


----------



## عبدالله أشرف (6 ديسمبر 2009)

رااائعة و متميزة..جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrfaroukrabie (7 ديسمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## amrfaroukrabie (7 ديسمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## nawaf-alshammari (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*احسنت صنعا*

:56:شكرا ياغالي علي المجهود الطيب:56:


----------



## لامين فكرون (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المساعدة القييمة


----------



## alex-7ouda (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس


----------



## abo_yassin (16 ديسمبر 2009)

machkooor allah ya3tik al3afia


----------



## mehdi09 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور*​


----------



## مصطفى1987 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين 
الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور أخى العزيز


----------



## mouhelayali (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## haderian (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا
ولكن رابط الرابيدشير لايعمل وكذلك الرابط الاول به مشكلات
هل يمكنك تحديث الروابط او اقتراح طريقة اخرى للتحميل
شكرا


----------



## mo3az90 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف اكثر من رائع ولكن الجزء الخاص بالشرح الموجود اقصي اليمين جزء منه غير ظاهر


----------



## mo3az90 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## عمرو البهيدى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك يا اخى الغالى جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## **مع التحية** (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بيض الله وجهك..
بيض الله وجهك..
بيض الله وجهك..


----------



## عبدالحميدالعروضي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز الرابط لايعـمل


----------



## عبدالحميدالعروضي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد*

اخــــــــي العــــــــزيز / الرابط لا يعمــــل نرجو منك التفصيل كيف يمكنني تحميـــــــل الملف لا نني محتاج اليه بشكل كبير 

ولك جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور ياطيب .... تسلم يداك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
بس لو في امكانية رفع المواضيع على رابط غير الرابيد شير يبقى افضل
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## en.oat (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## noreldin2000 (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

فعلا عمل مميز واكثر من رائع


----------



## فوجي محمد يعقوب (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## smolf (13 يناير 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافية*


----------



## egole (13 يناير 2010)

الله يباركلك فى علمك ويوفقك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## ASDFF (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي 
نريد اي كتب او مايتعلق بالدورات التربينية المشتركة(combined cycle)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبداللطيف1981 (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## البتنونى (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## البتنونى (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود222 (25 يناير 2010)

مشكووووور 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الموصلية (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## شادي فضل الشريف (26 يناير 2010)

شكراً الك


----------



## مهندجاروش (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا معلم


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (26 يناير 2010)

شكراً على هذا المجهود:75:


----------



## gmotor (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا على البرنامج الاكثر من رائع


----------



## علي ناصر الغانم (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزي اخي العزيز


----------



## skyline_gt (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
أخوي الكريم


----------



## ali0808 (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه وتسلم اخي


----------



## اسامة القاسى (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد بن عايض (11 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد بن عايض (11 فبراير 2010)

تشكر عليه


----------



## madjmaa200 (13 فبراير 2010)

merci infiniment mon ami pour ce formidable travail


----------



## صقر مأرب (13 فبراير 2010)

تشكر على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## Atheel AL-Kaabi (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ان امكن تساعدوني في ايجاد شرح مفصل ووافي عن الـ(Back pressure turbine) ولكم من الله الأجر في نشر العلم


----------



## عماد فهمي (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي الجهود البذوله
تحياتي ودائماً في تقدم وإلي ألآمام


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جدا وربنا معاك


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (20 فبراير 2010)

ممكن روابط مديا فير


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على جهودك


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## sattar-eng (21 فبراير 2010)

اللة يجعل لك اجرا عظيما ويحفطك من كل مكروه


----------



## sattar-eng (21 فبراير 2010)

ممكن تساعدوني في ارسال معلومات عن ال valves


----------



## ابومندور (23 فبراير 2010)

*كفر الشيخ*

جزاك الله خيرا
واريد كتاب 
power hydraulic
مهندس : مصطفى


----------



## حاتم الخير (24 فبراير 2010)

god bless you and thank you toooo much


----------



## agkishta (24 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## agkishta (24 فبراير 2010)




----------



## ودالجزيرة (2 مارس 2010)

جميل ان نجد مثل هذه المواد منكم وفقكم الله


----------



## ساجور2010 (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا ياملك وربنا يجعلك من عباد المصطفين:28:


----------



## الحسني11 (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## virtualknight (9 مارس 2010)

رائع فعلا وجدير بألأحترام على مجهودك القيم


----------



## محمد محمد جبريل (9 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## damba nadhir (18 مارس 2010)

;erci boucoupe mn frére


----------



## محمود التوربينى (19 مارس 2010)

ضكرا


----------



## theupensher (21 مارس 2010)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررا*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود التوربينى (23 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله حيرا وفيرا


----------



## أسعد الصرح (23 مارس 2010)

عندي سؤال عن (قاما) وهو من الثوابت اريد معرفة قيمته


----------



## amrhawash (26 مارس 2010)

ماشـــــــــــاء الله ياهنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## gmotor (26 مارس 2010)

*ربنا ينور طريقك ويكتبلك في كل خطوة سلامة*


----------



## حمزة العبيد (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (27 مارس 2010)

اخواني هل فيه مجال اسأل عدة اسئلة عن gas turbine


----------



## محمود التوربينى (27 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## قيس مصطفى (28 مارس 2010)

thank you for evry thing , and i wish if you will made all your dreams


----------



## saad_aljuboury (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي.م (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## الاستطلاع (29 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صفوت شندي (31 مارس 2010)

*الردعلي الموضوع*

جزيت خير اخي الفدعاني وربنا ينور قلبك :14:


----------



## أحلام لاتكتمل (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك يالفدعاني 

تحياتي لك


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فييك


----------



## هادي الصخري (9 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayoood (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي 
الله يجزاك خير 
بصراحة اول مرة اسجل بهذا المنتدى ومن كثر ما اسمع من الناس انه منتدى في غاية الروعة للي يبي يراجع معلوماتة وفي نفس الوقت يعطي ماعند من معلومات


----------



## ayoood (13 أبريل 2010)

اخي الفدعاني ممكن تنزل الملف كامل ع نفس المنتدى لانه مو راضي ينزل معي وانا مهتم بهالملف لانه تخصصي في مجال عملي. مكان العمل غير راضي يفتح او يسمح الدخول على مواقع التحميل. فأروجك التكرم بإنزاله كمرفق بالموقع.
تحياتي 
عيود


----------



## وائل عبده (13 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## iddm333 (16 أبريل 2010)

تسلم أخي رابط rapidshare مو شغال


----------



## faiz farah (16 أبريل 2010)

برجاء عرض طريقة تحميل الملفات حيث انة كل ملف نحاول تحميلة يتم تحويلنا الي 4 شيرد او خطاء في التحميل نرغب اختبار المضخات وانواع المتوفرة


----------



## Ahmed Alkaabie (16 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويغفر لك ولوالديك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## wshrr (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## YOUSEF_AL2001 (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## YOUSEF_AL2001 (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## wshrr (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
كل شي 100 100


----------



## egole (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng. Mustafa (30 أبريل 2010)

عاشت ايدك البرنامج جدا رائع ....


----------



## iddm333 (2 مايو 2010)

شكراً على الموضوع
بس رابط لا يعمل


----------



## medosalem (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبارك فى مجهودك


----------



## 3dil (10 مايو 2010)

*كل الشكر والتقدير لك*


----------



## memoshref (13 مايو 2010)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
*​


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## عبد الستار يسن (17 مايو 2010)

dears

I tried to down load the turbine prentation but it gives me error on rapidshare site, will any body help.
gazakom allah khira


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (21 مايو 2010)

الف الف الف شكر على كل شي


----------



## عبيدة 86 (21 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير 
ابحث عن مثل هذه الدورة منذ زمن


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (22 مايو 2010)

رجاءا اود ان اسحب موضوع التوربينات


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (22 مايو 2010)

*ربنا ينور طريقك ويكتبلك في كل خطوة سلامة*​


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (22 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## عرديب (26 مايو 2010)

مشكور 
لو سمحت عايز مساعدة فى كيفية حساب كفاءة التوربينات الغازية

وشكراً


----------



## hamdy alfors (27 مايو 2010)

_كل الشكر لمن قام بهذا العمل_


----------



## mogbil996 (29 مايو 2010)

لم استطع فتح الملف اذا ضغطت على gt-fund.exe يعطي مربع اختر الملف المطلوب فتحة 
كيف يمكن حل المشكلة


----------



## سيف المستقبل (14 يونيو 2010)

thank you my brother


----------



## dieselpower (24 يونيو 2010)

thanks ya man


----------



## شهابي (26 يونيو 2010)

مووضوع مميز استفدت كثير 


efficiency is the ratio of power output to power input. Often, the output will be measured in horsepower (or kilowatts) and the input is measured in BTU (or kilowatts, etc.). The units, of course, have to end up the same, so conversions are done before the division.


----------



## ميكانيكيو الكوكب (28 يونيو 2010)

احسنت اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (1 يوليو 2010)

الملف الكامل غير موجود و برجاء التحديث او حذف الموضوع


----------



## اسحاق عمان (1 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم:77:*​


----------



## رائد ناصر العلي (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهايتك (6 يوليو 2010)

مع الاسف الرابط لايعمل نرجو المساعدة


----------



## علي الصغير (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن التميمي (20 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (21 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا ينور طريقك ويكتبلك في كل خطوة سلامة*


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (21 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا ينور طريقك ويكتبلك في كل خطوة سلامة*


----------



## م/محمود سعيد (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود الرائع .......ودمت فى كامل الصحه والعافيه


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (24 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا و حقيقه موضوع رائع*


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (27 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (27 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## محمد 1000 (2 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم يا غالي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غصون العطار (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## نور الدين مهران (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ياباشمهندس وربنا يجازيك خير ان شاء الله 
جار التحميل


----------



## olivertwist (6 أغسطس 2010)

_شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر منك المزيد ..._


----------



## م.فؤاد طه (6 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك على الجهد المبذول 
شيء مبسط ومفيد


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## asleepy (8 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## ahmed malik (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جدا على هذا المعلومات *


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ايها الاخ العزيز*


----------



## turbo_eng (19 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## turbo_eng (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا ومجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## سامي فخري صبري (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا في هدا الشهر الفضيل


----------



## م/ احمد الفيلكاوي (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياباش مهندس وجعل الله عملك الخير في ميزان اعمالك ..
الموضوع جدا مفيد لمهندسين الميكانيك !!


----------



## frdlive (25 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## ابن الحفير (25 أغسطس 2010)

جد المجهود مقدر ولكم وافر الشكر.

:75::75::75:


----------



## المهدى1 (26 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع متماثل الي حد كبير


----------



## احسان خميس زبار (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*العراق*

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز


----------



## الكوفي1 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ياوردة المهندسين


----------



## zicon (21 سبتمبر 2010)

nicccccccccccccccce 
thank you


----------



## ahmed_m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## BAYROUNI (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا زميل على هذه المعلومات النفيسة


----------



## dede62 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adams_kokband (10 أكتوبر 2010)

افادك الله يااخي


----------



## ماجد الورد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

موفق انشاء اللة


----------



## المهندس لطيف كاظم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الفدعاني على هذا الجهد انه لايخلو من الفائدة عافاك الله وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

برنامج أكثر من رائع....جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مصر النيل (18 أكتوبر 2010)

[]أو الملف كاملاً 

http://rapidshare.com/files/16239183...ntals.rar.html
عندما اضغط على التحميل بيقول ان هناك مشكلة ياريت لو تنزلهم على ميديا فاير وشكرا


----------



## ahmed.jsk (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ragab_mm (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اكرمك الله


----------



## أبو عمر الخالدي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي الكريم شكراً لك
ولكن الرابط الذي يحتوي على المادة كاملة لا يعمل..
نرجو رفعه مرة أخرى وشكراً


----------



## chatze58 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

please brother i need to this course if you can again make them in rapidshair..because she is expired


----------



## محمود33 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر والتقدير لك

اتمنى وجووووووووووووووود

معلومات مثلهاااااااااااااااااا

للتربينة البخارية*​


----------



## اسلام بس (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان الحبوب (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خير


----------



## متكي ورا الشمس (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اتصورو في دكتور بجامعة حلب في سوريا وزع الملفات على الطلاب عشان يترجموله اياها وينزلها باسمه 

اش رأيكم


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا الاخ الفاضل 
الله يثيبك يارب


----------



## المغربي 2007 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هيثم نور الدين (24 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يجازيك ألف الف خير


----------



## malk alehsas (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*دوره في التوربينه الغازيه*

ارجوا منك يا اخي الكريم تحديث الروابط لانها مافتحت معي والف شكر لك مقدما


----------



## naifeng (5 فبراير 2012)

اخي الرابط لايعمل

الله يحفظك


----------



## jilany (5 فبراير 2012)

*الرابط لا يعمل ارجو التحديث 
*​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## naifeng (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تحميل الملف على غير رابط 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hamwikhalas (23 فبراير 2012)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## عمرو جمال صالح (2 سبتمبر 2013)

لو سمحت اخي ممكن تعيد رفع الملفات لانه الروابط مش شغالة ,, ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.ahmedjalal (3 سبتمبر 2013)

:77:


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

الف تحية وشكر .... ارجو تحديث الرابط لانه غير شغال


----------



## عموريAHLI (23 سبتمبر 2014)

نرجو تحديث الرابط


----------

